# Honoribus juribus privilegiis augetur auctusque publico hoc Diplomate declaratus



## voltape

I have a diploma in Latin from the University of Letran, which is quite clear, except for the last lines
"Honoribus juribus privilegiis augetur auctusque publico hoc Diplomate declaratus"
Is it something like:
The graduate has been awarded a doctorate, and it is given with honors, rights, privileges in a public ceremony ..... to his graduate?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## exgerman

He is made greater in honors, rights and privileges, and declared to be so augmented by this public diploma.


----------



## voltape

Du hast recht! Danke, Exgerman -  It had to be so - I should have noticed it.


----------



## exgerman

Rethinking; it's probably _and publicly declared to be so augmented by this diploma_.


----------



## Glenfarclas

exgerman said:


> Rethinking; it's probably _and publicly declared to be so augmented by this diploma_.



That would be _publice_.  "Diploma" is neuter, so "publico" agrees with it in the ablative.


----------



## exgerman

Glenfarclas said:


> That would be _publice_.  "Diploma" is neuter, so "publico" agrees with it in the ablative.


Right. I should never re-think.


----------



## Eqmeliten

He/she is endowed with honors, rights and privileges, and with this public diploma is declared to be so endowed.


----------

